

Hacker News RSS Broken? - EzGraphs
http://news.ycombinator.com/rss
Problems with this from My Yahoo's RSS Reader.
======
EzGraphs
Was invalid for awhile, removed the feed tried to add this:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/rss>

Did not work. Also tried to search for "Hacker News" and choose add - also did
not work.

Has anything changed on Hacker News or is this just a Yahoo issue?

~~~
steventruong
I still receive the feed just fine through Google Reader so it might just be
something else.

